# Fastest hatch



## Devilpacker (Apr 9, 2005)

What is fastest time in which a Chinese Mantis ooth can hatch?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2005)

Usually 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Devilpacker (Apr 10, 2005)

What about when using a heating light?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2005)

Usually the same. The last ooth I hatched out I used a low wattage heat lamp and it still took over four weeks. You have to be careful using artificial heat though.


----------

